# It's a rainy day in Georgia....



## GeauxLSU (Jan 6, 2005)

... and I just bet I could get into some trouble if Mom would quit watchin' for just a second....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## WildBuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh! Yea! that is cool.


----------



## HT2 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Ut-oh!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Look out!!!!!!!!!

I see a "little phil" lookin' suspicious..........


----------



## Kdog (Jan 6, 2005)

He may be a little Phil, but thank goodness he looks like his Mother!      

Great pic Phil.  You don't get many like that, at least while they are still clean.       

Kdog


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks!  I needed a smile this morning.  A cutie for sure.


----------



## leo (Jan 7, 2005)

*Precious Phil, just precious*

Thanks for sharing with us  

leo


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 7, 2005)

Once that cutie gets off that porch and finds the first mud puddle -- Those white shoes will never be the same  -- Great picture bro!


----------



## Woodsong (Jan 8, 2005)

awesome picture there Phil- he looks just like you!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 8, 2005)

Woodsong said:
			
		

> awesome picture there Phil- he looks just like you!!


You're right!  Except for the fact he's good looking and has hair, we're identical!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 8, 2005)

Bowbender said:
			
		

> Bet you can't wait to take him hunting/fishing.


Bender,
I couldn't wait to take him BEFORE he was born.  Now that he's here, I wish he'd quite growing so fast!  Makes me realize the clock is ticking...   
Hunt/fish safelyk,
Phil


----------



## coon dawg (Jan 18, 2005)

*he's goin out*

to get him some crawfish, he.......great pic, Phil.......


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Awesome photo Phil,*

worthy of a gallery somewhere. Certainly worthy of a 11 x 14 in a nice frame.

Good shuttering job!      

Al


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 18, 2005)

great pic Phil

good lookin man you got there


----------



## Jasper (Jan 18, 2005)

Great pic Phil. Nothing like those little boys. I wish you many, many wonderful moments together!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 18, 2005)

I bet this was Phil when he was still a little tyke

Jim


----------

